# I have Bugs!!!!



## Kronical (Mar 10, 2008)

Im sorry if someone has already asked this question but i have these little mites on my plants (indoors), they seem to start as little sandfly type things then they must turn into little little tiny mites they are brown and very very small but the are everywhere. They are completely incasing the buds in webs they even make a "human" chain and dangle to the next plant. The guy that help us set up told us to use mavrik (i dont know if thats what the insects are or if thats just the name of the solution) but you cant spray the plants after they start budding so they are having a feast. He also seemed to think that they come from the outside into the growing area but i dont see how, and that it is just the time of year and there is nothing you can do about it. But there must be, they dont damage the leaves just incase them completely in web and the eat the thc, all the stickyness. I just read the tip about cooking the soil first but its too late for that this time around what do you suggest. Thanks for your help. Ps im in new zealand if that is relavent


----------



## Kronical (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry for double post, but could somone please help me with this and move it to the indoor section, thanks alot.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Mar 10, 2008)

try those fly strips !!!
and depends on the size of ur plant u can use soap and water and if u have Buds Please tie ur branches to ur main stock other wise  the branches and stock might start bending when getting wet  and brake ur stock or branches so tie ur Branches don't want to loose ur crop !!!
Must keep doing this till there gone and by the way u Will Never get Rid of the Webs those mite produce, but slow them down is what ur looking for..

Plus do this spraying with water when lights come on, so the heat of the light will help dry the water off during the light cycl and becarefull Not the spray ur lights!!!  might help to pull them out from under the lights to spray them..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 11, 2008)

u have spidermites, 


try safers kill all.... yellow fly strips, dusting with pyrithium , and if that doesnt work try a sulfur burner...that should do it...if not then time to chop chop chop!


----------



## sweetnug (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like a Dr. doom bomb is right up your alley.  They can be used up to the the second to last week of harvest I believe.  It is a pyrethrum fogger, it will kill all adults but it sounds like you have a serious infestation, if I knew how far in flower you were that would help.  Higher humidity levels, low temps. and co2 will slow their multiplying.  If you have time good luck.


----------



## GrowRebel (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a problem with spider mites too ... *CUTE LITTLE 8 LEGGED CRITTERS*!:angrywife::hitchair:

... I really don't like using the chem ... so I spray soapy water on the leaves ... the suds is what's needed ... then rinse them off ... that seems to help ... :farm:


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2008)

Mites thread


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 16, 2008)

I just came From NZ and you guys are right in the middle of summer. 

What island?

I have a crop of seed I brought from your wonderful country (I hope to move there) I will be producing seed from.

Now, about the mites. Sounds to me like you are too far along to use and poisons or insecticide. You could try to drop the temp to around 16c and up the humidity to slow their reproductive process. 

As far as spraying goes we would need to know how far along they are into flower, There is a chance you can use some home made or store bought remedies, but the infestation sounds pretty bad, and even if you do get a harvest...you will be smoking mites.

Yummy.

Keep us posted.


----------



## danimals2112 (Oct 2, 2009)

Greenlace Wings, etc?  Do they work WELL?  anybody?


----------



## Hick (Oct 2, 2009)

hXXp://www.ladybugindoorgardens.com/mite.html <----


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

my local grow store sells like 5000 ladybigs for 5 bucks..cheap and easy.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Oct 3, 2009)

sounds like a really bad spider mite poblem. lots of things to kill the bastards. good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2009)

Ladybugs will not eradicate a mite problem.  They will eat the mites if that is the only food, but there are a whole lot better mite predators if you want to go that way.  However, a bad mite infestation will take numerous treatments with several different products.


----------



## Hick (Oct 4, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Ladybugs will not eradicate a mite problem.  They will eat the mites if that is the only food, but there are a whole lot better mite predators if you want to go that way.  However, a bad mite infestation will take numerous treatments with several different products.


in total agreement. Predator/beneficial bugs are good for keeping the problem "in check".. but will not eliminate a heavy infestation.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 4, 2009)

they work for me..never use chemicals and never have mites..its a beautiful thing.


----------



## Hick (Oct 4, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> they work for me..never use chemicals and never have mites..its a beautiful thing.


the key word.."_never"_... 
you've 'never' had 'em.  LB's are not avid mite eaters. They eat 'em when there is nothing else available.


----------

